# Travel Talk > Travel News >  10 most tourist attractions in Vietnam

## baole

1. Ha Long Bay. Located on the west bank of the Gulf of Tonkin, including the island waters of Ha Long City, Cam Pha City and part of Van Don Island District, Quang Ninh Province. Ha Long Bay has a coastline of 120 km, an area of ​​about 1,553 square kilometers including 1,969 large and small islands, mostly limestone islands, which are the core of the bay has an area of ​​335 square kilometers clustered dense 775 islands big small.
Not only beautiful because of the scenery of "clouds of water", poetic beauty or countless limestone islands floating on the water, Ha Long also gives visitors the feeling of peace when immersing themselves in the scene here. Being considered one of the 29 most beautiful bays in the world, at the end of March 2012, New Open World has officially recognized Ha Long Bay as one of the seven new natural wonders of the world.
vinh ha long.jpg
2. Thien Mu Pagoda. Also known as Linh Mu Pagoda, is an ancient pagoda located on Ha Khe Hill, on the left bank of the Perfume River, about 5km west of Hue city center. Thien Mu Pagoda was officially built in the year of the Tan Suu (1601), the first princess Nguyen Hoang, the first Nguyen Lord in Cochinchina.
With natural beauty and large scale, Thien Mu Pagoda became the most beautiful temple of its time. Thien Mu pagoda was used as an Ethnographic Museum during the Tay Son Dynasty (around 1788) and was restored many times under the Nguyen dynasty. Today, the pagoda continues to be more and more magnificent, magnificent and always attractive, attracting many tourists near and far.
chua thien m?.jpg
3. Hoan Kiem Lake. Also known as Ho Guom Lake, a natural freshwater lake of Hanoi, the lake has an area of ​​about 12 hectares. In the past, the lake also had the names: Luc Thuy Lake, Thuy Quan Lake, Ta Vong and Huu Vong Lake, named Hoan Kiem appeared in the early 15 century associated with the legend of Le Thai To King to pay the sword to the Turtle. God.
Hoan Kiem Lake is associated with the legendary legend, the symbol of the thirst for peace, the virtuosic talents of the Vietnamese nation. Thus, there have been many artists who took the image of Ho Guom as the basis for their works.
ho hoan kiem.jpg
4. Hoi An. Hoi An City is located on the northern bank of Thu Bon River, about 25km southeast of Da Nang, about 50km northeast of Tam Ky. From the sixteenth century, this place was famous XVII called Faifoo, where trade and is the major trading centers of traders in Japan, China, Portugal, Italy ... in Southeast Asia.
Hoi An today preserves the status quo of the ancient architectural and intangible cultural heritage of traditional customs, beliefs, folk arts, cultural festivals, villages In addition, the culinary culture in Hoi An is one of the special things that visitors often mention, if you have not come here to enjoy traditional dishes such as Cao lau, noodle Quang , Cake "white rose" ... is like never to Hoi An.
hoi an.jpg
5. Phu Quoc. The island is also called Ngoc Islet, the largest island in Vietnam, also the largest island in a population of 22 islands in the Gulf of Thailand. Phu Quoc island and other islands form the Phu Quoc island district of Kien Giang province. The entire island district has a total area of ​​589.23 square kilometers.
In 2008, the Concierge.com website (specializing in travel in Australia) announced that Long Beach is one of the 13 most pristine beaches in the world. In addition, Phu Quoc is the place to produce a fish sauce not only famous in Vietnam but also known around the world.
du lich phu quoc.jpg
6. Sa Pa terraces. Sa Pa is a highland town in the Northwest of Vietnam, where there are beautiful terraces, stretching as the steps up to the sky. With beautiful landscape, majestic, mysterious and rich food market, Sa Pa has "fascinated" most of the visitors when they arrived here.
In 2009, Travel and Leisure Magazine (USA) also voted Sa Pa terraced fields as one of the seven most beautiful terrain fields in Asia and the world. In December 2011 the Lonely Planet travel magazine introduced the land "Sa Pa is one of the 10 best places in the world for walking" and in early November 2013, the Ministry of Culture - Sports and Tourism has also decided to rank Saab terraced fields as national heritage sites.

7. Mui Ne. It is a popular tourist center in the South Central, 22km north of Phan Thiet City (Binh Thuan Province), where it is a strip of wild green coastline with red sand hills stretching Fishermen and fishing villages of Vietnam pure sea.
Mui Ne also attracts visitors by many historical-cultural relics of a diverse, multi-ethnic culture such as Kinh, Cham, Hoa, typical Cham towers, Water tower, Ong Pagoda, Hau, Van Thuy Tu and many other valuable cultural, historical and tourist sites.

8. Mekong Delta. As part of the Mekong Delta, also known as the Southern Plains or the South West, the total area is 40,548.2 square kilometers. Due to the long coastline and the Mekong River divided into many tributaries of rivers, islets, islands and archipelagoes, this place is suitable for

9. Cu Chi Tunnels. An underground defense system in Cu Chi district, the land is called "the land of steel", 70 km west of Ho Chi Minh City (printing company hcm). This system was built by the National Front for the Liberation of South Vietnam during the Indochina War and the Vietnam War.
This is a unique architecture deep in the ground, with many floors, many nooks like spider webs that are over 200 km long, which is the food, accommodation, meeting and fighting of our people. With 3 different depths, the upper floor is about 3m above the ground, the middle floor is about 6m from the ground and the bottom floor is 12m deep. Up to now Ben Duoc Ben Dinh and Ben Dinh have been recognized by the State Historical relic at the national level.

10. Nha Trang. It is a coastal city and a political, economic, cultural and tourist center of Khanh Hoa province in the South Central Coast of Vietnam. The sea lagoon is also famous for its Salanganes'Nest, one of the most delicious and nutritious foods enjoyed by kings 400 years ago.
Dubbed the "Pearl of the East," Nha Trang not only owns a fresh, cool natural landscape with stretches of white sand, offshore islands with magical coral ecosystems, but also It is famous for its many ancient Cham temples, mesmerizing museums in the heart of the city.

----------


## hangraolytam

> 1. Ha Long Bay. Located on the west bank of the Gulf of Tonkin, including the island waters of Ha Long City, Cam Pha City and part of Van Don Island District, Quang Ninh Province. Ha Long Bay has a coastline of 120 km, an area of ​​about 1,553 square kilometers including 1,969 large and small islands, mostly limestone islands, which are the core of the bay has an area of ​​335 square kilometers clustered dense 775 islands big small.
> Not only beautiful because of the scenery of "clouds of water", poetic beauty or countless limestone islands floating on the water, Ha Long also gives visitors the feeling of peace when immersing themselves in the scene here. Being considered one of the 29 most beautiful bays in the world, at the end of March 2012, New Open World has officially recognized Ha Long Bay as one of the seven new natural wonders of the world.
> vinh ha long.jpg
> 2. Thien Mu Pagoda. Also known as Linh Mu Pagoda, is an ancient pagoda located on Ha Khe Hill, on the left bank of the Perfume River, about 5km west of Hue city center. Thien Mu Pagoda was officially built in the year of the Tan Suu (1601), the first princess Nguyen Hoang, the first Nguyen Lord in Cochinchina.
> With natural beauty and large scale, Thien Mu Pagoda became the most beautiful temple of its time. Thien Mu pagoda was used as an Ethnographic Museum during the Tay Son Dynasty (around 1788) and was restored many times under the Nguyen dynasty. Today, the pagoda continues to be more and more magnificent, magnificent and always attractive, attracting many tourists near and far.
> chua thien m?.jpg
> 3. Hoan Kiem Lake. Also known as Ho Guom Lake, a natural freshwater lake of Hanoi, the lake has an area of ​​about 12 hectares. In the past, the lake also had the names: Luc Thuy Lake, Thuy Quan Lake, Ta Vong and Huu Vong Lake, named Hoan Kiem appeared in the early 15 century associated with the legend of Le Thai To King to pay the sword to the Turtle. God.
> Hoan Kiem Lake is associated with the legendary legend, the symbol of the thirst for peace, the virtuosic talents of the Vietnamese nation. Thus, there have been many artists who took the image of Ho Guom as the basis for their works.
> ho hoan kiem.jpg
> ...



Nha Trang is a familiar tourist destination of our family on summer purchase. Here are the beautiful girls, delicious food, beach green cool. All is great

----------


## davidsmith36

VietNamNet Bridge – Most travellers to Vietnam are attracted by the country’s wonderful natural beauty: From the green rice fields in the north to the fascinating bustle of the Mekong Delta in the south. Vietnam however is also a country with a long history and ancient traditions. It has many historic attractions and old temples.


1. Hoan Kiem Lake (Hanoi) 2. Thien Mu Pagoda (Hue) 3. Ha Long Bay 
4. Sa Pa Terraces 5. Phu Quoc Island 6. Hoi An
7. Mekong Delta 8. Mui Ne 9. Sa Pa Terraces
10. Nha Trang 
10. Nha Trang 9. Cu Chi Tunnels 8. Mekong Delta

----------


## Melisa

What is must-try food in hanoi? Can you give me some advices  :Smile:

----------


## jamesthomas

wow, thanks for information

----------


## DavidRoss

thanks for the information!

----------


## jaydenaidan

thanks for sharing this wonderful list it will help us a lot when ever we plan to Vietnam.

----------

